# Conozcamos un poco a Trujillo del Perú



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

*TRUJILLO DEL PERÚ​*Trujillo, capital del Departamento de La Libertad, es la ciudad de mayor prosapia e historia del Perú. Esta situada en la costa norte, a 570 km. de la capital de la república; fue centro de las culturas Mochica y Chimú.









Plaza de Armas de Trujillo, con el Monumento a la Libertad, todo un símbolo de la ciudad

En 1534, Diego de Almagro, por encargo de Francisco Pizarro fundó la ciudad que llamó “Trujillo”. El 20 de Noviembre de 1535 el Rey Carlos de España le otorgó el Escudo de Armas y el Título de Nobilísima ciudad de Trujillo.

Trujillo fue la primera ciudad del Perú en independizarse, el 29 de Diciembre de 1820. Capital de la Marinera y de la Eterna Primavera, posee monumentales restos arqueológicos, museos, templos, casonas virreinales y republicanas, hermosas playas y exquisita gastronomía.

El sello arquitectónico de la ciudad está dado por las ventanas de rejas de fierro forjado pintadas de blanco y los balcones de madera tallada. Conserva sus casonas e iglesias que son de por si un patrimonio de la humanidad.
























Trujillo, como toda ciudad castiza, tiene un recargado calendario de Fiestas Culturales y Religiosas, pero sobre estas destacan dos: El Festival Internacional de la Primavera, uno de los eventos turísticos de mayor resonancia en América Latina y el Concurso Nacional de Marinera, un evento único y maravilloso que viste a la ciudad de belleza, picardía y garbo.







 






*VÍAS DE ACCESO *

*Terrestre *
Se comunica con todas las ciudades de la costa mediante la carretera Panamericana; con la Sierra y la Selva a través de carreteras de penetración.

*Áerea *
El aeropuerto internacional “Martines de Pinillos”, ubicado en el distrito de Huanchaco, tiene una frecuencia diaria de vuelos de líneas aéreas que enlazan con la capital.


*Maritima *
Mediante los puertos de Salaverry, Pacasmayo y Malabrigo (Puerto Chicama) ingresan barcos de carga ocasionalmente de pasajeros por Salaverry.


*CLIMA*
El departamento de La Libertad presenta una marcada variedad climática que varia desde el nivel del mar hasta los 4,200 m.s.n.m., formando espacios con diferentes características. 

En la costa el clima es semitropical, cálido y primaveral, con una temperatura promedio de 18.9ºC y de muy escasas precipitaciones.

*ATRACTIVOS TURISTICOS*
Trujillo por estar ubicada en el valle que fue cuna de las culturas Mochica y Chimú, por su fundación hispánica cuenta con restos arqueológicos, templos, casonas virreinales y republicanas que son reales atractivos turísticos; pero además cuenta con bellas playas, hermosas campiñas y pintorescos pueblos serranos dignos de conocer y admirar.








*Atractivos arqueológicos *

*Chan - Chan*
Chan-chan (o Chanchán), metrópolis del señorio Chimor, es la ciudad de adobe más extensa del área andina y ha sido declarad por la UNESCO como Patrimonio Cultural de la Humanidad. Está ubicada a 4.4 Km. al Norte de la ciudad de Trujillo, camino al balnerario de Huanchaco. Fue capital de la cultura Chimú. Presenta 22 secciones conformado por nueve palacios, una gran cancha cercada, pirámides o huacas, cementerios y huertos hundidos. De éstas secciones el Palacio Tshudi es el área acondicionada para la visita del turista. Al ingreso a Chan-Chan se encuentra el Museo d Sitio de Chan-Chan. Para llegar puede tomar las combis o los buses que van hasta Huanchaco.







*Huacas del Sol y La Luna *
Ubicadas en la campiña de Moche, solo a 4 km. de la ciudad de Trujillo, imponentes construcciones piramidales de adobe del periodo intermedio temprano (100 a 800 a.c), se consideran el centro Ceremonial más importante de la Cultura Moche y uno de los más importantes de América Precolombina. En una hiptética reconstrucción, la Huaca de la Luna habría mostrado su imponente imagen durante el apogeo de la Cultura Moche, con sus plataformas escalonadas y altorrelieves de colores por los cuatro costados. Sus patios ceremoniales y recintos fueron exclusivamente destinados al uso ritual y funerario. En la Huaca de la Luna se pueden admirar tanto la arquitectura como los murales con diversas representaciones policromas como motivos geométricos y el “Ai-Apec” o degollador. El acceso se realiza a través de pequeños buses o “combis” que se dirigen a la Campiña de Moche durante todo el día.


















*Complejo Arqueologico “El Brujo” *Ubicado a orillas del mar, en el distrito de Magadalena de Cao (Valle Chicaza), a hora y media de Trujillo (35 km, al norte). A la altura del pueblo de Chocope existe un desvío de la panamericana que va al poblado de Magdalena de Cao y luego a la playa de el Brujo donde se ubica el complejo del mismo nombre, construido por tres huacas, Huaca Prieta con una antigüedad estimada de 5000 años, Huaca el Brujo y Huaca Cao Viejo, además de un importante número de montículos menores, cementerios y áreas domésticas. Actualmente se vienen haciendo trabajos de investigación descubriéndose importantes relieves polícromos de la cultura Moche destacando el de “los prisioneros” y “el degollador”.

















La Señora de Cao, el hallazgo a finales del año 2004 que dio la vuelta al mundo.















*IGLESIAS VIRREINALES*
*Basilica Menor – Catedral *
Esta ubicada al este de la Plaza Mayor, en la esquina del Jr. Orbegoso con el Jr. Independencia, tiene el retablo mayor excentro más hermoso del Perú, así como bellas esculturas y valiosas pinturas de la escuela cuzqueña.

























*El Carmen*
Es el relicario del arte virreinal peruano. Consta de un templo y el monasterio con dos claustros. Sus muebles son reales obras de arte, destacan su monumental retablo mayor, el púlpito barroco-rococó, los tres coros y bellos lienzos de la escuela quiteña.

*Santa Clara.*
Destaca por su púlpito y pechinas con relieves policromados.

*La Compañía de Jesús*
Obra del célebre arquitecto Alonso de las Nieves. Presenta bellas pinturas murales de la época, hoy centro de convenciones “César Vallejo”.







*San Francisco*
Predijo el terremoto que destruyó a Trujillo en 1619

*La Merced*
Tiene una fachada de órdenes arquitectónicas superpuestas, las pechinas son muy hermosas y representan pasajes de San Pedro Nolasco, en el coro alto esta un órgano rococó único en Trujillo..









































*Casonas coloniales*

*Palacio Iterregui*
Es la mansión neoclásica más hermosa de Sudamérica, tiene amplios patios, bellas rejas con decoración botánica, los salones dorados y azules con fino mobiliario virreinal y republicano.

*Casa del Gran Mariscal Orbegoso*
Propiedad del prócer de la Independencia Sr.Luis José Orbegoso y Moncada, tiene hermosas pinturas murales, mobiliario de la época y espejos que decoran los diversos ambientes.

*Casa de la Emancipación*
Es el santuario cívico de la ciudad, desde donde Torre Tagle gestó la independencia de Trujillo en 1820. Fue sede del Primer Congreso Constituyente y Palacio de Gobierno con Riva Agüero.

*Casa Bracamonte*
Fachada de estilo mudéjar, ventana estilo imperio y cornizaciones rococó. Actualmente se encuentra totalmente restaurada.

*Casa del Mayorazgo *
Tiene los techos artesonados más bellos de Trujillo, un balcón de esquina de estilo mudéjar y amplio pozo artesiano. Hoy sede de exposiciones culturales.
*
Estilos arquitectónicos del centro de la ciudad​*























































_Interiores_
























*PLAYAS Y LUGARES CAMPESTRES*

*Playas*
*Huanchaco*
Situado a 12 Km. al noroeste de Trujillo, Huanchaco no sólo es un antiguo puerto de la época colonial sino también escenario del asentamiento de diversas culturas de distintas épocas. 
Actual balneario muy concurrido. Son famosos los caballitos de totora, embarcaciones que usaban los antiguos pobladores prehispánicos y que todavía utilizan los huanchaqueros para la pesca artesanal. Se puede practicar el surfing o tabla hawaiana y el bodyboarding. Ofrece servicios hoteleros y de alimentación según el gusto y capacidad económica de los visitantes.








































*Malabrigo o Puerto Chicama*
Esta playa, punto obligado por los amantes del surfing o tabla hawaiana, es famosa porque tiene la “Ola más larga del mundo”. Muy visitada, en especial en Semana Santa, fecha en que se celebra el Concurso Internacional de la Tabla.









*Puerto Chicama, la de la Ola mas larga del mundo​*






*Lugares Campestres*
*Moche*
Distrito ubicado a 8 km. de Trujillo., al sur de Trujillo famoso por su original Semana Santa.

*Paiján*
Ubicado a 66 km. al norte de Trujillo, se pueden admirar los hermosos Caballos de Paso Peruano, famosos en el mundo entero.























*Miscelaneas Trujillo​*
*La mujer más bella del mundo trujillanisima Maria Julia Mantilla*










*Teatro Municipal de Trujillo*


















*El Trujillo actual - Arquitectura moderna - Espacios Urbanisticos*























































*AL fondo, de color amarillo, el edificio más alto de la ciudad por el momento ya que esta en construción edificios mas altos que éste*









_Residenciales_​


































































_Una de las murallas artísticas más grandes de América es la de la Universidad Nacional de trujillo_


































*El Golf, quizá el barrio residencial más bonito de Trujillo​*


























































































_Golf y Country Club de Trujillo_



































_







_

*El campo de golf del Golf & Country Club - Trujillo*








*Y eso es lo que por ahora he podido mostrar de Trujillo, espero haya servido para conocer más de las ciudades peruanas.*
Muchos saludos


**Fotos tomadas de foristas peruanos y otros medios webs.​


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Gracias por la instruccion, debo reconocer que habian algunos detalles que no me los sabia.


----------



## la bestia kuit (Aug 10, 2005)

muy buena info, ponete un link donde haya imagenes de trujillo!!! Saludos


----------



## Shafick (Jun 21, 2004)

*Solo una foto..??*


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Shafick said:


> *Solo una foto..??*


Nop, como ahora verás son muchas mas lo que pasa es que le di Enviar accidentalmente, antes de editar el contenido.

Saludos


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Efectivamente la ciudad mas distinguida del Peru*

Trujillo tiene un ambiente muy senhorial,de mucho abolengo... es una ciudad super ordenada,bien cuidada,progresista y muy querida por sus habitantes que son muy orgullosos de ser trujillanos...


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

tiene tanto que ofrecer trujillo... interesante nu lo sabia...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

PUTA MARE¡¡¡ QUE BUENAS FOTOSSS EXCELENTE THREADDDDD

AH ESO HAY QUE AGREGARLE QUE TRUJILLO CUENTA CON BUENAS UNIVERSIDADES

LA UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL DE TRUJILLO



















LA UNIVERSIDAD PRIVADA ANTENOR ORREGO


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Me gusto la secuencia con la que hicite el thread resaltando la garan historia trujillana (pre-inca,colonial y republicana) ya que es eso lo que hace de trujillo una ciudad tan escial y distinguida del resto. Peroe so si sin dejar de lado el progreso urbano que ha ido alcancaznado la ciudad.
Y lo que le suma unos puntos extras es que toques temas adicionales: Como los balnearios, lugares campestres,etc.

El forista extranejero al ver ello se lleva las mejores impresiones de tu ciudad.
Excelente thread


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

en Peru.. mujeres bellas las trujillanas....no solo maju ...para el proximo año hay 2 niñas trujillanas que daran que hablar en el miss peru.....Una de ella es Karol Castillo que desde ya se prepara para el Miss La Libertad 2007...

edad 17 años ..estatura 1.80 m..


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

drinks_21 said:


> *TRUJILLO DEL PERÚ​*
> _Una de las murallas artísticas más grandes de América es la de la Universidad Nacional de trujillo_
> 
> 
> ...


De america latina creo que es una de las mas grandes pero de Sudamerica si es el mural mas grande y proximo a inaugurarse.


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

bella mujer 
Gracias por los comentarios...







[/QUOTE][/CENTER]

Saludos.


----------



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

que bonita ciudad, vaya que perú es muy bonito


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Ahora si!!, salierón todas las fotos, muy buen hilo, bien detallado de nuestra querida metropoli norteña, que poco a poco se esta conviertiendo en una gran metropolis.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Asu!!! bonita recopilacion de trujillo!! lo q mas me sorprende ahora es el boom constructivo q tiene !! seria bueno q se pasen por incascrapers y chekeen las decenas de nuevas construcciones y proyectos que se llevan a cabo


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bonito el thread de nuestra hermosa ciudad !


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

q tal thread q hiciste drinks, chvres las fotos y la información muy buena.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

_Feliz 472 aniversarioTrujillo​_


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que deleite! Este thread es como un librito de guia turistica e historica.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

excelente thread drinks ! te pasaste, ahora si veo hartisimas fotos !!!! Es un gran tesoro esta compilacion fotografica y textual ! Por ese buen gusto es que he copiado tu thread de ciudades y rascacielos a nuestro foro regional !


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

Un surtido e interesante thread... kay:


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

Gracias por mostrar las fotos, realmente demuestran lo bella que es nuestra ciudad.


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> excelente thread drinks ! te pasaste, ahora si veo hartisimas fotos !!!! Es un gran tesoro esta compilacion fotografica y textual ! Por ese buen gusto es que he copiado tu thread de ciudades y rascacielos a nuestro foro regional !


Sip, ya me parecia extraño verlo por aquí , pero que bueno. Por cierto hay que tener facultades o ser algo especial para poder migrar un thread completo de un lado a otro? 

Pdta. Gracias por los comentarios, y gracias a los que se toman su tiempito para tomografiar la ciudad, scanear las tomas y subirlas aquí. A ellos todo el agradecimiento

Saludos :nuts:


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buena recopilación de fotos...


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Revivamos este thread con las nuevísimas innovaciones trujillanas...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Thread muy antiguo y sin material fotográfico actual, ademas se puede aportar con fotos al thread de Muestra Urbana de Trujillo.


----------

